# trying to stay positive 4dpt



## MJA1983 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you are all well.  I had my transfer on Monday just gone, and i am trying to stay positive, but also trying not to get too excited.  
I have had a few small cramps, but nothing major, and i also have swollen boobs and sore nipples (sorry for the detail) Does anyone know if this is from the progesterone peseries? Also, does the progesterone stop you from bleeding? I am peeing alot too. Originally this was because my ovaries had over stimulated and were sitting on bladder, but now they have gone down, wondered if this could be a good sign??    I still have 10 days until i can test, and it is going way to slowly for my liking, wish i could do it now.  

Does anyone else have any symptoms? 

Thanks 

Mel xx


----------



## MrsMiller (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Mel

I had EC on 29th and had one expanded 5 day blast put back on Tues 3rd April.....I am having all the same symptoms as you so you are not alone!   . I'm not sure if they are the pessaries, but I always get sore and swollen breast before AF on a normal cycle so could be. I don't think the progesterone stops bleeding.

I have also felt a little dizzy and also very emotional   .....not feeling to hopeful really. My clinic won't allow more than one blast to be transferred under 35yrs old but I feel like I don't have as much of a chance with only one on board.  My test date is next Thurs 12th....I wish I could just fast forward to OTD so I know one way or the other, the waiting is horrendous. Strange your test date is later than mine, when your ET was the day before - perhaps my test date is too early? (my clinic did 14 days from date of EC)

Glad it is Easter weekend to help take mind off it though  

Caroline xx


----------



## MJA1983 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Caroline, 

Thanks for the reply.  Maybe it is the drugs that is doing it? It is wierd that our dates of testing arte different.  Mine is 18 days from e/c.  I haven't had any sign of implantation bleeding, i had cramps but thats it. These 2 weeks are the longest ever! I have 7 days to go til the test, i shall keep everything crossed for the results to be bfp for us both, and everyone else who is waiting.  Let me know your result.

None of my 10 eggs left were strong enough to freeze, so if this doesnt take, i will have to do it all again in 6 months.

Have a good day

Mel xx


----------

